# Flat tooth table saw blades ?



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm looking for one of these to help when cutting dados or rabbets, does anyone know of a stockist in the UK? And of course what is your opinion on these?
A 250mm blade would be the one I would need to fit my saw
Thanks


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Eazygeezer said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for one of these to help when cutting dados or rabbets, does anyone know of a stockist in the UK? And of course what is your opinion on these?
> A 250mm blade would be the one I would need to fit my saw
> Thanks


Hi Lee I am not in the UK, but if you can get ahold of a box joint cutting blade they are excellent for that. I use my Freud all the time and I am sure there are other brands.
Good luck in your search.
Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

@Easygeezer

What you are looking for is an ATB blade. They are few and far between but freud and dewalt do them.

*Dewalt 30 tooth*

*Dewalt 60 tooth*, this is the one I have and is great.

*Freud*

*Freud*


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

vindaloo said:


> @Easygeezer
> 
> What you are looking for is an ATB blade. They are few and far between but freud and dewalt do them.


Uh . . . I could be wrong . . . but I believe ATB will leave a slight ridge in the center of a partial-depth cut. 

I'm with Herb on the box-joint blade, or a QUALITY stacked dado set. Eight inch (200 mm) diameter will fit a 10 inch (250 mm) saw. Don't bother with the sets that sell for $30 US or so. Those leave grooves in the bottom of the cut that you'll have to clean up with a chisel. 

Saw Blade Terminology


----------



## Rube (Feb 8, 2005)

You are correct. I just bought a 10" flat toppled carbide tipped blade from Infinity tools. The carbide tips are 0.250" wide with sharp sides for cutting clean bottomed and sided box joints, dad is, and grooves. It is 24 tooth and does an excellent job.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see if this helps...
look to a FTG....


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

*Flat Top Tooth*



Eazygeezer said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for one of these to help when cutting dados or rabbets, does anyone know of a stockist in the UK? And of course what is your opinion on these?
> A 250mm blade would be the one I would need to fit my saw
> Thanks


You definitely don't want an ATB blade as that will leave a rough finish. You need what you asked for; a flat top blade.

I asked the same question of various saw blade suppliers in the UK only recently as I wanted a blade for box joints. I got a very helpful response from Steve Johnson, the Sales Manager of Atkinson Walker | High quality Industrial Tungsten Carbide Tipped Circular Saw Blades

He replied: "We can manufacture a blade as a ‘special’ one off as follows. (10”) 250mm Diameter x 42 Teeth (This blank is available from our current stock) Body 2.35mm / Kerf 6.35mm (1/4”). Flat top tooth profile; 1 off - £66.31p Each / Packing & Carriage £7.50"

Anyway, I ordered one of these blades and I couldn't be more pleased. Brilliant personal service and I won't go anywhere else for my blades now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> see if this helps...
> look to a FTG....


WOW didn't know there was so many variations, carbide has opened up a whole new world in tooth shapes. Have to get the dentist to reshape some of mine to better gnaw on bones. :grin::grin:

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Have to get the dentist to reshape some of mine to *better gnaw on bones.* :grin::grin:
> 
> Herb


how do you get them away from the dog ???...


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, just how much of a difference does a good blade make to your cuts?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot ,Lee, I am of the mind to get the best blade you can afford. I am into the Freuds' now never got to the Forrests' or other top end blades,was stuck in the Craftsman category for a long time while raising the family. Just got back a stack of Freud blades from the saw sharpener yesterday that will last me awhile. They are even better after they are resharpened. Also dropped off my Dado to get it sharpened with a flat top on it. They said it was a very good set and worth having it sharpened. It had the 2 outside cutters sharpened with the pointed edge cutters, and I wanted the dado to show square on the ends and flat on the bottom.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Eazygeezer said:


> Thanks for the info guys, just how much of a difference does a good blade make to your cuts?


major gain on quality...
as in lots...


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

*250mm blade*



Eazygeezer said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for one of these to help when cutting dados or rabbets, does anyone know of a stockist in the UK? And of course what is your opinion on these?
> A 250mm blade would be the one I would need to fit my saw
> Thanks


I'm wondering if you read my earlier post as you've made no comment. As I explained I was also looking for what you asked about and I've given you all the information you need. In the UK dado cutters are not really an option for our saws as most would need adapting or modifying to accommodate dado blades. But the blade I referred you to is a good compromise as the kerf is a 1/4". I looked everywhere for such a blade but only found the one supplier in the UK. Also it was supplied in the exact size to fit my arbor so I didn't need to use a reducing ring.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Lee, have you thought about ordering from the US?

I just ordered the incra T-Rule from there as it was cheaper than buying it in the UK (including postage and import fees). Amazon.com even work out the duties so the price you pay is all inclusive.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

@ freudman, I did indeed look at all the links , do you know if this is a simple swap for the dewalt dw745?

I know my saw will not take any type of dado set as the arbor is not long enough but can't quite justify another £100 ish this side of Xmas lol

The two Freud blades on Amazon look the business! And I think I might well go with one of them or the specially made one. I know I am only a hobby woodworker but I know that working with poor tools makes the job much more difficult and time consuming. I am trying to find a reasonable balance for my skill level and wallet level!


----------



## freudman (Jan 2, 2012)

Eazygeezer said:


> @ freudman, I did indeed look at all the links , do you know if this is a simple swap for the dewalt dw745?
> 
> I know my saw will not take any type of dado set as the arbor is not long enough but can't quite justify another £100 ish this side of Xmas lol
> 
> The two Freud blades on Amazon look the business! And I think I might well go with one of them or the specially made one. I know I am only a hobby woodworker but I know that working with poor tools makes the job much more difficult and time consuming. I am trying to find a reasonable balance for my skill level and wallet level!


You don't need to convert or adapt anything; that's the point I'm trying to make. The blade I mentioned that I got is just a standard thickness body of 2.35mm / Kerf 6.35mm. But you could choose a 2.35mm body and standard width kerf if you wish. The blade I got just fits straight on to a standard arbor. The important thing to recognise is that it's a 'flat top'. I use it for box joints and now get a perfect finish. No more ridges like I had using a ATB blade.I'd always avoided Atkinson Walker because I thought it was out of my price range, but you do get what you pay for and it's excellent quality and I will go back to them when I want my next blade.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Triple Chip Ground Dewalt 4282

This is the one I've got, not the one mentioned before, checked it yesterday as I had to use it.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry to revive this again but I'm still looking for a UK flat tooth blade for my dewalt DW745 table saw. I tried Atkinson walker several times, emails, phone calls and they just kept fobbing me off with we will get back to you, after 6 months of this I have given it up as a bad job. 
If someone could post me a link to a UK site that sells one of these I would be eternally grateful


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not in the UK, but I think you will doo good if you look through the catalogs of the UK woodworking tool websites for a "ripping blade" of the diameter and arbor size to fit your saw, then look to find one of them with it's tooth grind "FTG" which means Flat Top Grind". It will produce the smoothest square bottom in your saw kerf. The one that I found here was made by Freud and it is cuts a 0.126 wide kerf, but I was looking for 1/8" (0.125) so I settled for it. You may be able to find a UK blade of the same design that cuts a 0.250" kerf and if it's a FTG grind, you will be in business.

Charley


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

*Try this one*


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

vindaloo said:


> *Try this one*




That's one of them.

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Joining the discussion late. I solved most of these problems with a 1/4 - 3/8 convertible dado blade by Freud. I'm certain you will be able to find one, probably on Amazon.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The 1/4-3/8" blade that Freud makes is model SBOX8 for about $100 here and it is sold by Amazon here, so it should also be available there. Although something like a DADO blade set, it really isn't, so I think it will be legal to use in Europe. It is actually two 1/8" blade bodies, so they require 1/4" of arbor space, and swapping them in their position on the arbor determines whether they cut either 1/4" wide or 3/8" wide. Their teeth are offset to allow this. 

I know of several DeWalt 745 users who have these blade sets, so you shouldn't have a physical problem mounting them. If you can put two full 1/8" kerf blades on your arbor at the same time, the Freud SBOX8 blade should work for you. 

However, if you are planning to buy an Incra I-Box jig to use with this blade set or the 1/8" FTG blade that you are looking for, you will have problems with the DeWalt 745 saw's non-standard miter gauge slots. A slight modification will be required, but it can be done relatively easily. I believe they inserted a narrow strip of sticky backed HDPE in one side of their miter slots and the remaining miter slot width was very close to the standard 3/4" width, so the I-Box's miter bar would fit in it without any play. It must fit with no side play in order to get good quality box joints.

Charley


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey thanks for that vindaloo, that's spot on!!! Just ordered it  I'll keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

FFX are always good on prices too. I've bought a lot from them, even a small order (100 kreg screws two weeks ago) was free delivery, and they arrived next working day so make sure you're in :wink:


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Just wanted to give you all an update, the ftb blade from ffx arrived and I fitted it today, ran a few test cuts, it's quieter to run, cuts straighter and I cut some chipboard dados. Awesome, all I need now is something to help me get my wood to the correct thickness etc and I can try and start some projects &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you can get your hands on a DeWalt 735 or 735X planer, it's one of the very best in the portable (portable? It's about 90 lbs) planers, you will be very happy with the results that you can get with it. It has three knives, and two speeds where most planers this size have only one speed. The slow speed leaves a great finish cut, and there is almost no visible snipe, if the 735 is set up correctly. 

To solve the weight problem, and at the same time make it easy for me to move this planer around I bought a miter saw/planer stand like the DeWalt shown here DEWALT 32-1/2 in. x 60 in. Rolling Miter Saw Stand-DWX726 - The Home Depot Although mine was made by Delta, it is the same design as this one. Since the 735 is wider than a miter saw I had to make an adapter. It's just a piece of plywood cut a little bit larger than the planer, with through holes and bolts to attach the planer as well as holes and bolts to attach to the rails of the stand. The planer and stand remain attached together and stand on end like a hand truck in the corner of my shop until I need to use it. Then I wheel it outside (my shop is too small to use it inside) like a hand truck and set the handle down on the ground. Then I lift the stand into it's working position (gas springs in the stand make this much easier than lifting the 735 alone) After I've finished using it, all I have to do is lift a little bit higher and push a release, then lower it into the folded position again. Then pick up the handle and roll it back into my shop where it again stands on end in the corner. 

For chip collection, I have a DeWalt flexible hose/drum cover that seems to no longer be available. It lets me collect most of the chips in a 55 gallon plastic drum. Black & Decker
(same company) is offering a similar attachment for a leaf vacuum that I think might work, but I haven't tried it. It looks the same, but may have a different end fitting on it.

BLACK+DECKER Leaf Collection System Attachment for All Corded Electric Handheld Stanley B&D 2-in-1 Leaf Blower/Vacuums-BV-006L - The Home Depot

Charley


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I always thought a rip blade had a flatter tooth grind than a cross cut blade and would be a better choice for cutting a dado.


----------

